# Energia new residential rates for gas and electricity



## DMcL1971 (29 Nov 2013)

Energia have already started signing customers in specific locations (I live in one of those areas) but will not have a full launch until the new year. 

Below I have copied in the text of the rates they sent me. This shows their standard rates without discounts. The percentage discounts are only off the unit rates, not the supply or standing charges. The discounts are only valid for one year, you then revert to standard rates.



Please see below our current Domestic Rates.

*We will be offering a 15% discount off of our standard rates outlined below. If you select both fuels you will be entitled to an additional 1% discount off electricity only.*
*
*
*This will give a massive 16% discount off of Electricity and 15% off of Gas.*

All Rates are shown Excluding Vat at 13.5%


*Electricity:*



Electricity Unit Rates (€ / kWh) |24hr Unit Rate| Day Unit Rate |Night Unit Rate |Night Storage Rate 
24hr Urban |0.1655|||| 
24hr Rural |0.1655 
Day\Night Urban || 0.1768 |0.0874|| 
Day\Night Rural ||0.1768 |0.0874 ||
Night Storage Urban* |0.1655||| 0.0874 
Night Storage Rural* |0.1655||| 0.0874 



Electricity Standing Charge (€ per annum) |Standing Charge
24hr Urban |133.58 
24hr Rural |176.84 
Day\Night Urban |167.05 
Day\Night Rural |212.54 
Night Storage Urban* |144.26 
Night Storage Rural* |187.52



*GAS:*
*Standard rate of 5.193c*
*The standing charge would be €79.24 ex. vat. per annum.*


Breakdown of discounts:
8% for Direct Debit
4% for Online Billing
*3% for New Customer*


If you wish to sign up or have any other questions please contact us on 1850 300 700.


----------



## STEINER (29 Nov 2013)

Those rates are good.  Competition is a good thing.

I switched from Airtricity to Bord Gais yesterday, just for electricity 24hr urban.  Based on the figures quoted, I got a better deal.

Energia's 16% discounted rate ex vat of 0.139 beats my Bord Gais 10% disc rate ex vat of 0.1465 and applied to my annual usage of 2,300 kWh works out as €17 cheaper with Energia. Energia's standing charge urban is €11 dearer than Bord Gais.

Energia    +17
Bord G     -11
difference + 6
Bord G     -50 Tesco voucher
                -44

I am better off by €44 because of the €50 Tesco voucher, but my annual usage is fairly modest at 2,300 units per annum.


----------



## DMcL1971 (29 Nov 2013)

Yes the €50 voucher is tipping the scales for you there. I am moving to Electric Ireland myself, as they are offering €30 cashback for new customers at the moment. But these rate from Energia do seem competitive.


----------



## wednesday (30 Nov 2013)

I switched from Airtricity to Bord Gais recently - just in time for the latest mailshot from Tesco. Got 2000 points for switching plus another 100 for registering to Bord Gais rewards. I promptly used the €20 (from the 2000 points) off of by Bord Gais bill and that converted to €40 through the Tesco Deals...it was a bit of a kerfuffle to do, but got there in the end. Well happy


----------

